# Waterpump 268Rl



## EEDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

Where is the water pump in my 2010 model 268RL? I think it's on the left side of the bed under a carpeted panel. But the panel doesn't want to come off.
Is there a screw or two hiding in the carpet??? 
I found the water heater and its connections including the bypass valve.
They are under the wardrobe near the TV behind a panel. 
Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You are right the pump is under the carpeted panel beside the bed. it is the step .just pull up on the carpet and it should come up.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 w/Danny285 above. The step removes if you pry it up. The carpeting in mine is glued to the step, so it's a pry job. Mine had no screws to hold it in--the carpeting is a friction fit on the edges so it holds the water pump cover in place.


----------



## EEDawg (Nov 7, 2012)

hautevue said:


> X2 w/Danny285 above. The step removes if you pry it up. The carpeting in mine is glued to the step, so it's a pry job. Mine had no screws to hold it in--the carpeting is a friction fit on the edges so it holds the water pump cover in place.


Thanks. I was afraid I would break something since I wasn't sure.
I will try this out tomorrow.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

On mine it will come up by just pulling on the nap of the carpet. Good Luck


----------

